# The ultimate wheel seal?



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Firstly my new RS6 alloys have arrived, woohoo!










No it ain't a robin reliant, the fourth alloy is just out of shot! 

Now they have arrived I will continue my quest for the ultimate wheel seal. 

I have previously been using Carlack68 topped with Collinite 845IW. This has lasted 3 months on my 500 mile a week A4.

I thought that was child's play for the RS6's and will now try the following combo... :doublesho

1 x Carlack68
3 x Carlack68 Acrylic Sealant (each layer given 24 hours to cure and then topped)
3 x Poorboys Wheel Sealant (apply first layer, remove, then apply second layer, remove, then wait 24 hours and apply third layer and remove)

I have read some very good reviews on the Acrylic Sealant (effectively Klasse SG) and read alot on Autopia about layering this sealant.

It appears 24 hours should give it time to fully cure and then alloy topping.

The process will begin tomorrow... more pics to follow :driver:

The Wheel deal


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Good choice of wheel 

Looking forward to the pics with them fitted.


----------



## richie.guy (Apr 10, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> The Wheel deal


That made me chuckle.

I'm looking into wheel sealing too so i'll be interested to see the results


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> Firstly my new RS6 alloys have arrived, woohoo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats sooty doing on the end of the rad:lol:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

NIce wheels Neil,

Z

A

I

N

O


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

ive used the original 'wheel wax' today, the one in the black tub, used to be called Gran Turismo's i think

its worked very well


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Brazo said:


> NIce wheels Neil,
> 
> Z
> 
> ...


 I was seriously going to go down this route but not confident on Zaino's abilities on the wheels with hot filings being thrown at the sealant.

I did email Sal on suitability of Z2 on wheels, but he never got back to me


----------



## speed-demon (Jan 11, 2006)

Very nice!

Can I just ask, wont the Wheel sealent take off the SG becuse the Wheel S contaons mild cleaners?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

sooty is cool! so dont take it out on the lil puppet, i went to see a sooty concert once wen i was about 4, lmao


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

speed-demon said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Can I just ask, wont the Wheel sealent take off the SG becuse the Wheel S contaons mild cleaners?


Hmm, I'd never heard that I must admit? Where did you find this out?

I know you can layer Wheel Sealant which makes me think if it does have cleaners they must be so mild that it doesn't strip itself off?

The Acrylic sealant should be very hard when cured so I should be ok, but would like to know where you found this information. Could be something to clarify with Mr Poorboy himself! :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

OK, back from a fact finding mission at Poorboys forum on detail city.

Got some exerts from Steve (Mr Poorboy) on Wheel Sealant...

On the topic of cleaning ability: "Wheel Sealant because of its carrier solvents may also do some slight cleaning, but has no specific cleaning properties."

On the topic of application and layering: "Actually, do two coats intially to ensure best coverage, wait a day or overnight and then apply a third coat and you should be fine for quite a while"

"It's always best to let any sealant cure for 24 hours minimum"


My conclusion is, because you can layer the product, I don't think the cleaning ability is such to be able to remove 3 layers of Klasse SG, although it may remove some on the first application.

Second conclusion is also that with most sealants 24 hours to cure is generally seen as required.

I will modify my process to follow the advice from Steve and apply two coats of Poorboys Wheel Sealant initially, followed by a further coat 24 hours later.


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

this is what i used


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice one Brun, not used that before, let us know how you get on with it!

OK a quick update. Carlack 68 was put on last night and removed after 40 minutes, this left a very nice slick finish ready for the Carlack Sealant.

Applied the first coat of Carlack Sealant this morning and left to dry for an hour. Removed the residue and the finish is beautiful now, very slick.

I am now leaving the sealant to cure and will follow up with another layer tomorrow, leaving it for roughly 30 hours to cure.

I cannot emphasise how little of these products I needed on the rims.

I used both products very sparingly.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice boots Neil - good luck with your quest and get some pics up when they're fitted


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

AndyC said:


> Nice boots Neil - good luck with your quest and get some pics up when they're fitted


Cheers mate, will get those pics on up when they are ready


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Wheel wax has very strong cleaners but is also very durable although I don't think it would stand up to the combo your trying Neil! I too was concerned about the 'cleaners' in pB sealant but it looks like you've cleared that part up!

Tell you what find the most durable combo and let me know  :thumb:


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

well it seems good so far


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey Neil those wheels look good in your house....can't wait to see them on your motor :doublesho 

After washing my wheels with wheel brightner i dry them then apply a layer of Gold Class (paste) and then a layer of PB Wheel Sealant  

I'm looking forward to hearing your results and conclusions.

Looking forward to your photos mate :thumb: 

( pick Sooty up mate....or don't let him out so late with Sue !!! )


----------



## devonutopia (May 29, 2006)

Where's a good outlet to get wheel wax from please? Think I should coat my new wheels in them too, to keep them in decent condition. My brakes don't half unleash some dust super fast.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

devonutopia said:


> Where's a good outlet to get wheel wax from please? Think I should coat my new wheels in them too, to keep them in decent condition. My brakes don't half unleash some dust super fast.


If you want to use the combo I am using then Carlack68 + Sealant from Carsparkle (approved trader here), very good deal at the moment.

Plus I got Wheel Sealant from Clean and Shiny (approved trader here).


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

OK quick update. The second layer of Carlack68 Sealant has gone on and boy is this difficult to remove if you don't use an extremely thin layer! 

Took me about an hour to remove all the residue from the alloys after leaving it to set for about an hour.

The wheels are feeling more slicker after the second layer, so now I am going to leave it until the weekend until I apply a third layer due to an unexpected business trip.

So far I have applied two layers of Carlack68 sealant and I have used so little of this product it is amazing. I would say I have used about 20 ml. This stuff goes along long way.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

OK back from a trip to Guernsey and the third coat of Carlack68 sealant is on and curing.

The wheels feel very slick and almost a faint rubbery/plasticky feel to the wheels now which I am assured is familiar to SG.

Will leave this until Tuesday and then will apply a layer of Poorboys Wheel Sealant each night until Friday, then plan is for wheels on Sunday


----------



## PaddyDriver (May 14, 2006)

Hi Ya Neil,

Very interested in reading this thread cause I am planning similar treatment to my wheels. Can I ask what you are using to apply such a thin layer of the carlack? - I will be using AIO, SG, PWS & Collinite - not sure if I will have your patience though LOL!

Have the 17"s to swap onto the GTI whilst I treat the 18"s and may treat 17"s first as a patience exercise...:lol: 

Best of Luck! Keep up the good work... wheels look really good by the way, where did you pick them up?

Thanks
Paddy


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm using a Meguiars Applicator pad, I've also heard people buy mini 50ml spray bottles from boots to apply a thin layer of SG, may be worth a try?


----------



## PaddyDriver (May 14, 2006)

Yeah, saw re using the spreayer - guess the carlack has to be liquidy enough though not to clog the sprayer. I have the megs pads myself and generally will use them.

Regards
Paddy


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

I too have enjoyed reading this thread. Heres one for you though, alothough i can appreciate the time taken to get the best combo to provide longevity etc, i cant help thinking that it seems a lot of effort.

I gave mine a coat of poorboys when i first got the car and now whenever i wash it i do the wheels also and then dry off and spray with AG AWS. It provides an extremley effective barrier, and it is soooo easy to use. It too gives the wheel a lovely feeling especially after two applications.

maybe worth a try...

its just another angle on the wheel maintenance front?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

matt the cat said:


> I too have enjoyed reading this thread. Heres one for you though, alothough i can appreciate the time taken to get the best combo to provide longevity etc, i cant help thinking that it seems a lot of effort.
> 
> I gave mine a coat of poorboys when i first got the car and now whenever i wash it i do the wheels also and then dry off and spray with AG AWS. It provides an extremley effective barrier, and it is soooo easy to use. It too gives the wheel a lovely feeling especially after two applications.
> 
> ...


It is alot of effort and your right, but I just thought what the hell, the real intention is to top up the PWS from time to time, knowing I have a good base underneath.

SG is very liquid too, like milk.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

OK First layer of Poorboys Wheel Sealant on and removed.

Very nice product, easy to use, smells like cherries and was easy off. Couldn't ask for more.


----------



## PaddyDriver (May 14, 2006)

Neil, Was it another Meg's applicator or does the PWS come with anything for applying? (My PWS is soon dispatching from C&S so will see it soon)


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Just a Megs applicator, went on a treat last night.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

OK Second coat of PWS is on and removed and curing. When cured the wheels are now soooo slick it is amazing. One final layer of PWS tomorrow and thats me complete.

I am looking forward to seeing how the brake dust washes off. I have a feeling that the karcher will be able to remove a fair bit on it's own.

Aiming to put the wheels on the car Sunday, with full pics of course.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Right all the wheels are now complete at last! They will be put on this Sunday with full pics.

To recap, they have had (all sealant layers given 24 hours minimum to cure before next layer)

1 x Carlack68 (AIO)
3 x Carlack68 Sealant Glaze (SG)
3 x Poorboys Wheel Sealant

The tyres have received

1 x Meguiars #38
1 x Poorboys Bold and Bright


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Looking very nice, how many layers of each product?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Ant1974 said:


> Looking very nice, how many layers of each product?


After AIO, 3 layers SG, then 3 layers Wheel Sealant on top.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> After AIO, 3 layers SG, then 3 layers Wheel Sealant on top.


Thanks, idiot i am i've just seen it:lol:


----------



## PaddyDriver (May 14, 2006)

Nice work Neil!

Enjoy the weekend's driving on the new wheels!

Great thread :thumb: 

Paddy


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice Neil 

Now lots of heavy breaking to produce lots of break dust:lol:


----------



## JonnyG (Apr 16, 2006)

Interesting thread and I did something similar back in March with my new GTi wheels :-

Used Klasse AIO (1 coat)
Klasse Sealant Glaze (3 coats)

Both these are Acrylic based and so after every car wash I now give the wheels a quick spray and polish with either :-

Sonus Acrylic Glanz (made especially for Klasse products we are told) or

Menzerna High Gloss Acrylic Shield 

Hopefully each application is having a slight additional layering effect. Both are fine sprays and it literally takes only a few minutes for each wheel.

So far the wheels are still looking A1 and each time I wash the car the brake dust just washes off easily.


----------

